# New Track in Carol Stream, IL



## RCRaceland.com (May 8, 2008)

Hi I just wanted to introduce myself. My name's Paul and myself along with a couple other people have just opened up R/C Raceland in Carol Stream Illinois. We have indoor electric and outdoor electric and gas tracks. One of the indoor tracks is Ozite carpeted for on road racing. The other is on a turf that's similar to a thin astro turf. The outdoor track run across what used to be 3 tennis courts so it's very big and extremely flat for on road racers too. We are currently designing the outdoor off-road area that will consist of at least one large dirt track and may also contain a dirt oval track when we're done.

Our website is www.rcraceland.com
If anyone has questions, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, but my contact information is on the website as well. We've been open for a few preview days the last few weeks, but today marks the first official day open. There are fliers in most of the local hobby shops, so please feel free to take a few and share the info with your friends. There's nothing really great around here, so we want this to be a success. Any feedback would be welcome 

Outdoor Electric and Nitro
Thursday and Friday 5 pm – 9 pm
Friday Racing starts at 6 pm with late entries welcome.

Indoor Electric and Outdoor Electric and Nitro
Saturday 10 am – 4 pm
Saturday Racing starts at 1 pm with late entries welcome.

$10.00 ------ Unlimited Cars on Thursdays
$15.00 ------ Single class/car on Fridays and Saturdays
$20.00 ------ Unlimited classes/cars on Fridays and Saturdays

**Classes TBD - Minimum 4 cars to open a class**


----------

